# 2 ipod pour 1 itunes



## yoda08 (6 Juillet 2008)

bonjour à tous...voilà j'ai un ordinateur portable sous vista, j'ai deux ipod, un nano 2GO et un classique 80GO. Je voudrais savoir comment les gérer, car je ne peu pas mettre deux itunes sur le meme ordi. merçi à vous


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2008)

Pas besoin de deux iTunes, un seule est capable de gérer deux iPod. As tu au moins essayé?


----------



## yoda08 (6 Juillet 2008)

non je n'ai pas essayé. lorsqu'il y a une mise d'itunes il me remet tout à zero, j'ai peur que lorsque je branche mon deusiéme ipod il fait la même chose. si tu peux m'expliquer comment faire ca serais sympa...merçi


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2008)

Tu allumes iTunes, tu branches ton premier iPod, puis tu branches le second. La, tu va te rendre compte que chaque ipod apparaît dans la barre de gauche d'iTunes. Simple.

Ensuite, en fonction des réglages que tu auras fait, notamment au niveau de la synchro manuel ou automatique et des listes de lecture sélectionnée, chaque iPod va se remplir avec les musiques sélectionnés.


----------



## romain31000 (7 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Tu allumes iTunes, tu branches ton premier iPod, puis tu branches le second. La, tu va te rendre compte que chaque ipod apparaît dans la barre de gauche d'iTunes. Simple.
> 
> Ensuite, en fonction des réglages que tu auras fait, notamment au niveau de la synchro manuel ou automatique et des listes de lecture sélectionnée, chaque iPod va se remplir avec les musiques sélectionnés.


 
faut tout leur expliquer à ces jeunes...


----------



## yoda08 (7 Juillet 2008)

un grand merçi à tous et à +


----------

